# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  "Маша и Медведь"

## Sanych

*"Маша и Медведь"*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На наших экранах появился замечательный мультфильм *"Маша и медведь"*. Это продолжение старого доброго советского мультфильма про Машу, только совсем в другом формате, который отлично вписывается в рамки современного мира. 

*Маша* Очень шустрая девочка – ну просто вождь краснокожих. Именно таких, по утверждению О’Генри, больше всего и любят родители. Совершенно не может сидеть на месте. Везде обязана сунуть свой нос. Любознательность и любопытство – восемь баллов по пятибалльной шкале. Всё нужно потрогать, подвигать, примерить. Никогда не унывает, ничего не боится. Как любой ребёнок, считает, что мир создан для неё и должен вращаться вокруг неё. Неимоверно дружелюбна, уверенна, что врагов у неё быть не может, так как все обязаны её любить. Со всеми ведёт себя так, как будто знакома с ними всю жизнь. Характер у Маши независимый до чрезвычайности. Упряма и настойчива. Всё, что находится вокруг неё, считает своей собственностью, при этом вовсе нежадная - просто сначала заберёт, а потом поделится. Из-за своей непоседливости и любопытства постоянно попадает в разные ситуации и втягивает в них Медведя 
*
Медведь* Толстяк, добряк и увалень. Обожает покой, комфорт и тишину, чего он и лишается после знакомства с Машей. Разводит пчел, огородничает, плотничает – мастер на все руки. Судя по тому, что он умеет делать – кататься на велосипеде, играть на разных музыкальных инструментах и т.п. – раньше работал в цирке. Хранит дома всевозможные призы, цирковые афиши, газетные вырезки, которые постоянно приходится прятать от любопытной, но совсем неаккуратной Маши. Большой любитель поесть, поспать и почаевничать. Страшный чистюля и поэтому очень недолюбливает мышей, лягушек и насекомых, да и вообще непрошеных гостей, которых норовит затащить в его избушку Маша. Перемены и приключения очень его пугают, но с Машей ему приходится вести экстремальный образ жизни. В общем, Маша является единственным существом, способным своими проказами довести его до нервного срыва. Но, к своему удивлению, он очень скоро обнаруживает, что ему без неё очень скучно, и он с нетерпением ждёт, когда же она снова втянет его в какое-нибудь безумное приключение. 

*Создатели:*
Руководитель проекта, автор идеи и сценария - Олег Кузовков
Продюсеры - Андрей Добрунов, Олег Кузовков
Режиссеры - Олег Ужинов, Денис Червяцов, Андрей Парыгин
Художник-постановщик - Илья Трусов.

*Технологии:*
В проекте применены современные технологии анимации, позволяющие использовать последние наработки в области 3D-графики.





> *"1-ая встреча".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Классный мультик. Мне понравился.

----------


## Vanya

нарисовано красиво  сам мульт мне не оч :ah:

а этот её смех в начале каждой серии... [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

ребёнка от компа оттянуть не могу, мультик стал и калыханкой перед сном и тем с чем встаём в сад

----------


## Sanych

"Песенка про следы" из мульта:

----------


## Patron

Класный мультик

----------


## Sanych

Тема обновлена 15.10.2010, всё видео под спойлером в первом сообщении.

----------


## Mouse

Бедный зверёк, попавший в поле зрения Маши. А вот если дети насмотрятся этих мультиков да и начнут повторять все то же самое??:h0915:

----------


## Настя

А мне очень нравятся песенки из этого мультфильма  "Варенное" настроение - это же шедевр современной мультипликации!  А ещё очень забавно было посмотреть на Алину Кукушкину в жизни (на фото, я имею в виду) - честно говоря, я представляла её намноооого взрослее

----------

